# Best size terrarium?



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the zoo med ones. What size are best for Dart frogs, they have 8x8, 12X12 and 18x18? What height?


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

What type of frogs are you planning on getting? Sizes vary a lot according to frog types.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

24x18x18 for terrestrial 18x18x24 for arboreal are really usable versatile tank sizes. I feel like you can do a lot with this size viv


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

The only way to anwser this question is by researching what species of frog you want to keep. Some do better in taller vivs, some do better with more floor space. Are you keeping a pair, trio, or group? Once you figure out what frog your going to keep, find out it's needs then figure out what size tank you'll need. Other than that, get the biggest tank you can afford. No viv ever comes close to the space frogs have in the wild.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

For a pair or trio of Bumble Bee Dart Frogs I was thinking of the 18x18x18.

Do they breed good 1m 2f?

I know I am starting of with breeding, but I am hoping to have the right set ups long term. I have been reading a ton about set ups to keep them happy and healthy, food source, vitamin supplements, plants, dos-and-donts....

I'd like to know as much as possible before I put any in a terrarium so I make the fewest mistakes possible.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

BrianWI said:


> For a pair or trio of Bumble Bee Dart Frogs I was thinking of the 18x18x18.
> 
> Do they breed good 1m 2f?
> 
> ...


That seems a bit small for a trio of Luecs. You might want to look at at least a 24x18x18 or maybe a 24x24x18. Female luecs are notorious egg eaters and competitors with other females. You might be best changing that 1.2 trio to a 2.1 trio. I have a group of 3.1 in a 40 breeder, 36x18x17


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Do the extra males help fertility, or just the "view"?

So what I am hearing is, don't put in two females as they will likely eat each others eggs?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

BrianWI said:


> Do the extra males help fertility, or just the "view"?
> 
> So what I am hearing is, don't put in two females as they will likely eat each others eggs?


It is not uncommon for female leucs, tincs, azureus, and auratus and others to fight with one another. The females want to control access to the spawning adult males. So much so that they will hunt out and eat other females eggs. They will also constantly harass a subordinate female to the point of stressiing her out and keeping her from feeding. This can quickly lead to the demise of the female thats being picked on. That's why most experienced keepers reccommend that most darts are usually best kept as pairs or male heavy groups. Now I'm not saying you can't keep two female leucs together, but IMO you're going to need a much bigger viv than 18x18x18.


----------



## BrianWI (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, it sounds like without any experience, I am best with a single female.

On the males, can you tell me if multiple males helps fertility?


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If you're thinking in terms of giving the female the choice of two males and she would select the best one to breed with then yes. Two males would get along nicely in that tank. Or if you really want to have a group of frogs in an 18xx18x18 then why not think about a group of vents?


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> That seems a bit small for a trio of Luecs. You might want to look at at least a 24x18x18 or maybe a 24x24x18. Female luecs are notorious egg eaters and competitors with other females. You might be best changing that 1.2 trio to a 2.1 trio. I have a group of 3.1 in a 40 breeder, 36x18x17


Even for a 2.1 trio? I think that 25 gallons(18x18x18. I figured that out with this tank calculator:Tank Volume) is probably enough for a 2.1 trio.
But then again, I could be wrong. It happens every now and then. I truely hate it when I'm wrong. 

P.S. thanks to brinkerh420 for posting that tank calculator link somewhere in one of his posts. I wouldn't know about it if he didn't.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

frog dude said:


> Even for a 2.1 trio? I think that 25 gallons(18x18x18. I figured that out with this tank calculator:Tank Volume) is probably enough for a 2.1 trio.
> But then again, I could be wrong. It happens every now and then. I truely hate it when I'm wrong.
> 
> P.S. thanks to brinkerh420 for posting that tank calculator link somewhere in one of his posts. I wouldn't know about it if he didn't.


Love the tank calculator!! Saved that site to favorites!

That's what I'm saying a 2.1 trio would be better in that tank than a 1.2 trio.


----------



## bsr8129 (Sep 23, 2010)

I have a 2 males and 1 female Leucs in a 10 gal that have started breeding for me.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

volume calculation is easy! 7.48 gallons per cubic foot


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Love the tank calculator!! Saved that site to favorites!


Don't thank me, thank brinker420. He's the one that posted it in the first place. But yeah, I have to agree. It is awsome.


----------



## brinkerh420 (Oct 2, 2011)

We should make that a sticky!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Whoops! My bad...It was actually Dizzle21 who posted the tank calculator link, not brinkerh420. It was in a thread _started_ by brinkerh420. He didn't actually _post_ the link.


----------

